# Pioneer Car Radio,CD,Flash player



## Kymbo 69 (Mar 12, 2017)

Since installation my Pioneer DEH-X4850BT will read some flash drives but ignore others. All recorded on the same PC from the same music folder but most will not play. Im getting an 'Error 19' message. (whatever that means)
Is there a setting for making it work properly?


----------



## Wolfy-Friend (May 4, 2015)

Error 19 is a communication error.

Are you able to view any of the files and just not play them on those drives?

It seems this could be the flash drives power draw. USB 3.0s draw more power, and it could be trying to draw more power than the maximum load supply. Try using a USB 2.0 stick.


----------

